# A Sneak Preview.



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

More to come soon


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

For under your arms??


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho

The sweat will bead on my underarms for months!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Didn't know dom was branching out in to anti-perspirant!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

got one


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Handy way to apply wax to your polisher! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Handy way to apply wax to your polisher! :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Supposed to be quicker to apply , but I found it took longer ah Dom


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What a great idea! :thumb:

Nice one Dom! 

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Discounted refills??


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Wonder where he got that idea from?
Hmm......









:lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very good idea, I like that.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I often wondered why waxes weren't packaged like that. Glad someone has caught on.

Oh, and for the benefit of us owd buggers who get a crick in our necks looking at jaunty, arty pics ....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

how much? £25?


----------



## Eliot Ness (Mar 25, 2007)

PJS said:


> Wonder where he got that idea from?
> Hmm......
> 
> 
> ...


Back in 2006 I made a Collinite Speed Stick Wax (before Griot's came out with theirs):

http://www.autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/82195-collinite-speed-stick-wax.html

In that thread *Bence* mentions that he did something similar way back in 1992 with Auto Pudding and a Gillette deodorant stick.

Anyway it sounds like a great idea for the SN wax, way to go *Dodo Juice* :thumb:.

The only drawback I found with the wax sticks is they aren't as air tight as a tin or tub so storing them in a plastic bag will help keep them from drying out.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I went into Boots the Chemist to get some deodorant. The woman said, "do you want the ball type?" I said "no, for under my arms!"


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I went into Boots the Chemist to get some deodorant. The woman said, "do you want the ball type?" I said "no, for under my arms!"


lmao!!!

so no longer is it in vogue to rub it between your hands and aplpy it that way?? back to machine applying now then???


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> got one


me too


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

never really understood as to why you want to apply it by machine tbh


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

now its out of the bag....

I have one as well :thumb: LOVE applying anything I can by machine - saves loads of effort IMHO and sometimes a good bit of time as well. This is also just a handy way of getting it on ANY pad - hand or machine - and as it drops in a pocket it is much easier than picking up and putting down wax tubs, making sure crap doesnt land/blow in it etc.

Wont be to everyone's taste, isnt faster than the "Worlds Faster Waxer" (Ad ) but is pretty handy IMHO. Also, the cost makes it a good way to get into SN with a decent quantity of wax without a huge £ 

Planning to use it again today if the weather holds...pics will follow of course.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

How much Damon and do you know if any of the Dodo stockists have them yet?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

30 booner (the volume and value of two panel pots) IIRC

It's getting harder and harder to take things home to the wife and explain it's for the car, oh well


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks interesting! Dom, I'm guessing mine is in the post


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> 30 booner (the volume and value of two panel pots) IIRC
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to take things home to the wife and explain it's for the car, oh well


I left it on the stairs when i got home, and it disappeared 

Found it in the dressing unit with all the other deoderants etc :lol:

Took some explaining I can tell you


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> How much Damon and do you know if any of the Dodo stockists have them yet?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan


With regard to the stockists, I got the impression they were delivered to Dodo towers on Friday from the manufacturers and the reason Dom was 40 mins late for his own party was due to him stepping down from the MD pedastal to stick the labels on yesterday morning, just to show us (got to love him even though he was LATE)

The batch should be fully stickerd and out in the next few weeks, by then i may beed another, as i started a Kosovan carwash and this the the final process (Either that or i'll be employing Ads2k to do it by hand )


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> never really understood as to why you want to apply it by machine tbh


Would have to agree with the above, I am confident that I could apply by hand quicker and with less effort, think it looks a bit cheap and tacky IMO


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Would have to agree with the above, I am confident that I could apply by hand quicker and with less effort, think it looks a bit cheap and tacky IMO


Could be used to apply to a (hand) wax applicator just as easliy and, as said above, also allows you to buy more than a panel pot but less than a 200ml pot. 

Novel idea also that makes the brand stand out even more! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Could be used to apply to a (hand) wax applicator just as easliy and, as said above, also allows you to buy more than a panel pot but less than a 200ml pot.
> 
> Novel idea also that makes the brand stand out even more! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I suppose if you look at it like that, just think that it adds to another wax to an already massive overcomplicated selection, these are just my opinions and not a big fan of the range and appreciate that I'm probably one of the minority, might just be that it doesn't work for me in a professional capacity and more aimed at the hobbyist.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

A few of us used it to apply SN to the bonnet of a Clio - me included. It just takes a bit of getting used to TBH, but I liked it. I think it would be even easier if you had a PC/UDM/G220 as its easier to handle the machine while applying wax - the lack of a fast spinning disk...

Horses for courses - and certainly not the next biggest thing, but well done to Dom for continuing to innovate :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Would have to agree with the above, I am confident that I could apply by hand quicker and with less effort, think it looks a bit cheap and tacky IMO


It does look 'cool'! But yes I stopped applying by machine years ago and there is a very good reason for that!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Got mine too, think its a really good idea :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Would have to agree with the above, I am confident that I could apply by hand quicker and with less effort, think it looks a bit cheap and tacky IMO


Not really, its not only for machine applying its in a stick so it makes it easier to carry around a can than a big pot, plus you can roll it out swipe the pad as and when much faster than going in to a pot each time.

Also its not Adding a wax to a range its SN in a new style packaging, cant really say it looks tacky if your using DG product too mate Oooooch lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

are there any vids of applying a wax (non liquid) by machine? 

i just cant see how it would be quicker than having the pot in one hand, and an applicator in the other and doing it by hand? :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> are there any vids of applying a wax (non liquid) by machine?
> 
> i just cant see how it would be quicker than having the pot in one hand, and an applicator in the other and doing it by hand? :lol:


I have some from yesterday, and you're right...for SOME people its quicker, and for some its not. It does use less wax though IMHO, and also means a nicely worked and even layer of wax thats easy to keep thin.

I have a bout 25 mins of video to sort through so it will be a few days before I post anything


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Also its not Adding a wax to a range its SN in a new style packaging, cant really say it looks tacky if your using DG product too mate Oooooch lol


DG tacky, I'm not sure? but I go along the lines of what works, not tied in to any brand or feel the need to promote, not directed at you either mate nor any other authorised detailers.:thumb:
Just feel the wax range is over complicated especially with version 1 & 2 out now, god knows how many colour charged soft and hard waxes.

Not slagging of the brand as it's clearly popular and does well, just not for me.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I have some from yesterday, and you're right...for SOME people its quicker, and for some its not. It does use less wax though IMHO, and also means a nicely worked and even layer of wax thats easy to keep thin.
> 
> I have a bout 25 mins of video to sort through so it will be a few days before I post anything


chop chop :lol: ill post your menz when i see your vid :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> DG tacky, I'm not sure? but I go along the lines of what works, not tied in to any brand or feel the need to promote, not directed at you either mate nor any other authorised detailers.:thumb:
> Just feel the wax range is over complicated especially with version 1 & 2 out now, god knows how many colour charged soft and hard waxes.
> 
> Not slagging of the brand as it's clearly popular and does well, just not for me.


Thats what im trying to tell you this stick works, even by hand it makes the job easier and faster.

The wax range is not complicated its easy to work out, I dont use any of the other wax range apart from SN as it is not really aimed at pros, its aimed at a guy who has a nice car and wants a good wax for not to much money suited to his car colour and wax preference 

V2 is just the new mix of Sn (they are not selling both types V1 has been replaced with V2) like when SV changed a few of there waxes (colours changed as well tho) its just a better recipe personaly i think its good that they keep striving to better there own products.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I am sure it would make the application of SN by machine and hand easier but there are so many reasons I wouldn't apply wax by machine

Its quicker by hand
Its safer (no machine near the car to drop when your tired!)
Machining a hard paste wax onto a perfectly finished panel could cause issues maybe not on audi paint but after getting a decent finsih on a soft sticky paint this would only feck it up!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I am sure it would make the application of SN by machine and hand easier but there are so many reasons I wouldn't apply wax by machine
> 
> Its quicker by hand
> Its safer (no machine near the car to drop when your tired!)
> Machining a hard paste wax onto a perfectly finished panel could cause issues maybe not on audi paint but after getting a decent finsih on a soft sticky paint this would only feck it up!


I agree, im not really in to waxing with a machine, but even so the stick makes it easier to carry around a car and load up a pad, and im sure teh guys in the US are going to love a wax they can put on with a machine (any excuse to use a tool and all that )

Im not sure i agree with waxing soft or sticky paint by machine would [email protected] it up tho  surly if you have corrected it with some kind of abrasive polish then the wax will be safer to use than the polish you created that perfect finish with  Saying that i see where you coming from i have come across paint so soft i caused light swils trying to apply z2 on a foam pad and remove, so using a machine you would not beable to get as gentle an application


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> The batch should be fully stickerd and out in the next few weeks, by then i may beed another, as i started a Kosovan carwash and this the the final process (Either that or i'll be employing Ads2k to do it by hand )


My rates are very reasonable Epoch :lol::lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> I agree, im not really in to waxing with a machine, but even so the stick makes it easier to carry around a car and load up a pad, and im sure teh guys in the US are going to love a wax they can put on with a machine (any excuse to use a tool and all that )
> 
> Im not sure i agree with waxing soft or sticky paint by machine would [email protected] it up tho  surly if you have corrected it with some kind of abrasive polish then the wax will be safer to use than the polish you created that perfect finish with  Saying that i see where you coming from i have come across paint so soft i caused light swils trying to apply z2 on a foam pad and remove, so using a machine you would not beable to get as gentle an application


Don't get me wrong I think it has potential certaintly easier to carry one of these in your top pocket when hand waxing, saves putting the wax pot down and risking it getting dirty etc! TBH I can see other manufacturers catching on as its easier, cleaner and more convenient just as with any wax not as wasy to use by machine - after all saves lumping that big tranny around


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Don't get me wrong I think it has potential certaintly easier to carry one of these in your top pocket when hand waxing, saves putting the wax pot down and risking it getting dirty etc! TBH I can see other manufacturers catching on as its easier, cleaner and more convenient just as with any wax not as wasy to use by machine - after all saves lumping that big tranny around


Thats what i was trying to say even if you dont want to use it by machine (as i wont) it is still a nifty idea to have that in one hand and the pad in the other, it dose make waxing a car that much easier IMO and i just had ago with it on the van, i just cant resist trying new products


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> got one


Did you? I thought you took the panel pot instead? Who did you nick one off?

Or maybe it's a case of 'pants on fire' instead of barbecue flame grilling itself   LOL


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Eliot Ness said:


> Back in 2006 I made a Collinite Speed Stick Wax (before Griot's came out with theirs):
> 
> http://www.autopia.org/forum/detailing-product-discussion/82195-collinite-speed-stick-wax.html
> 
> ...


Top man, Eliot... I had found that old thread during a quick snoop around before launch to see if 1) we were infringing someone else's patent or 2) it was worth patenting ourselves. Like all good ideas, it had been done before even though I had come up with it as a seemingly 'original' idea (because I'd never seen it done before when the brainwave struck). So I doff my cap in respect to you and to Mr Griot. Not a totally new idea then, but one that works well in our range and is a little bit different. You won't believe how tricky those containers are to get hold of! The minmum order quantities are eye-watering as the big deodorant people buy them.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Looks interesting! Dom, I'm guessing mine is in the post


LOL, it was tricky keeping this under wraps so very few people knew about it. Has taken about 4 months to put together. We'll be doing a full reseller announcement tomorrow morning. Launch likely to be 29th September.

As for sampling, I'm saving your expertise for our new quick detailer, Tim


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> I suppose if you look at it like that, just think that it adds to another wax to an already massive overcomplicated selection, these are just my opinions and not a big fan of the range and appreciate that I'm probably one of the minority, might just be that it doesn't work for me in a professional capacity and more aimed at the hobbyist.


Fair do's Rob... it is another wax, but it has a reason. Machine application.

The range isn't that complicated if you actually look at it sensibly. It is certainly no more complicated than Megs or Zaino!

Soft wax
- generic RR
- light LF
- warm OC
- dark PH

Hard wax
- generic HC
- light DW
- warm BA
- dark BV

'Pure' wax
- Supernatural

Machine wax
- Supernatural machine stick

Double coat wax
- Doublewax

The only one that doesn't fit in a rigid structure is the RB Juiced Edition. And we did that only because it was fun to do


----------



## buja (Apr 22, 2008)

Dom, 

perhaps it might be good to do the "machine stick" concept for the other waxes too ? 
since you said the minimum order quantities for the containers are quite large, it would be good to implement it onto the other wax range too yeah ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well Dom - IIRC you used the words 'Marmite Product' and it seems you were right.

Didn't get to using mine today after all, but the MG gets a fresh coat of SN for winter later this week or next so will be using it for sure


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've just used it and it's great for getting the thinnest complete layer of wax i have ever achieved, would be perfect for quick successive multilayer applivation


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I've just used it and it's great for getting the thinnest complete layer of wax i have ever achieved, would be perfect for quick successive multilayer applivation


did you only use it under the arms or did you try anywhere else


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

buja said:


> Dom,
> 
> perhaps it might be good to do the "machine stick" concept for the other waxes too ?
> since you said the minimum order quantities for the containers are quite large, it would be good to implement it onto the other wax range too yeah ?


Nope, machine stick for SN only.

It really would be too much for the range... Rob thinks it's complicated enough as it is. I would say it is wide and all encompassing as it is. We don't need more machine sticks, especially as we had to develop a bespoke formula for it... traditional wax would crumble or disintegrate.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

now I'm torn.....just did a full FK1000 detail on the Audi for winter, and it is looking gorgeous BUT I really want to put SN machine stick on as well.....

Think I'm going to do a complete 50/50 split down the car to try it out and see how it lasts as we go into winter


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> did you only use it under the arms or did you try anywhere else














Stick that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

where's your mirkin?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

/\/\/\ Cool vid.

Robbie


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I waxed my car today with Lynx Africa, not sure about the finish but it smells great.

Machine waxing I will be sticking to using an applicator pad or useing my bare hands which always looks cool when you do it.


----------



## matrix_808 (Sep 22, 2007)

This does seem like a good idea. This will probably be the most ideal product for me. I was disappointed with the original version of SN, but now with better durability this will be more for me. I also like the fact that i won't have to spend an insane amount for the 250ml pot and i can get more wax than just the 30ml panel pot. 

Great idea Dom.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Nope, machine stick for SN only.
> 
> It really would be too much for the range... Rob thinks it's complicated enough as it is. I would say it is wide and all encompassing as it is. We don't need more machine sticks, especially as we had to develop a bespoke formula for it... traditional wax would crumble or disintegrate.


Does the bespoke formula differ in anyway to the normal formula on looks or durability or have no sacrifices had to be made?


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I was also wondering if durability would be affected (compared to sn v2)

I may consider one of these but if it is a different recipe, does the wax spread / remove just as easy by hand as the regular pot version? 

I like the idea of a half way house between panel pot size / cost and a larger £60 pot. I've already tried the SN V1 panel pot and I think I might be in the market for the V2 before the year's out. 

Getting the last 30% of the wax out of a panel pot is a bit of a challenge so this in my opinion is a much better idea. For cold weather application in winter you can keep the wax warm by keeping it in your pocket :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Technically speaking SNv2 in a jar is likely to have a sligt edge in performance. Although the recipe for the Machine Stick has a higher solids ratio than the soft version, it has slightly more beeswax in the ratio to prevent crumbling and allow it to be dispensed properly. This means that my money would still be on SNv2 in a jar, although we just don't know how good the machine stick formula is (or isn't). I had an inferior machine stick wax on a test panel in the garden (based on the SNv1 recipe) and it went past the 8 week durability point with ease (before I had to nick the panel for quick detailer testing), but my guess is SNv2 in a jar will last a tad longer.

So very similar, with jar version having the edge.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Because it goes on so thin it will cure faster and also buff off a darn site easier.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

True. It may also bond a fraction better, increasing durability, so maybe there's nothing in it. If it ended up having a slight edge over the jar, it wouldn't be the first time I have been proved wrong


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Fair do's Rob... it is another wax, but it has a reason. Machine application.
> 
> The range isn't that complicated if you actually look at it sensibly. It is certainly no more complicated than Megs or Zaino!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dom and your point taken onboard.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I'd like to see how 23 layers of it does on that rather lovely Clio bonnet we were using on the Dodo day :lol: That much wax should resist a bird strike


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> well I'd like to see how 23 layers of it does on that rather lovely Clio bonnet we were using on the Dodo day :lol: That much wax should resist a bird strike


or possibly even a deer strike 

Not that you get many of them in Essex, More likely a moose :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> or possibly even a deer strike
> 
> Not that you get many of them in Essex, More likely a moose :lol:


What you saying about the fine ladies of Essex?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> What you saying about the fine ladies of Essex?


Been there, done that :lol:

Grew up in Essex spent my first 19 years there visiting Hoolywood's in Romford, Dukes in Chelmsford, Pzazz in Grays and Raquels (2) in Basildon

fine days


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Been there, done that :lol:
> 
> Grew up in Essex spent my first 19 years there visiting Hoolywood's in Romford, Dukes in Chelmsford, Pzazz in Grays and Raquels (2) in Basildon
> 
> fine days


Pretty sure the last 2 have long gone now, and you need an armoured vest for Romford after dark now.:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Pretty sure the last 2 have long gone now, and you need an armoured vest for Romford after dark now.:lol:


:lol:Yep after Leah Betts, Raquels became Europa but nobodys mum would let them go so it was always really empty and Pzazz became Base and then shut

Me ma and pa still live d'an souf so i a regular visitor


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Jolly goods is no longer either lol, Romford's not that Bad is it????
Also the SN stick looks good


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Jolly goods is no longer either lol, Romford's not that Bad is it????
> Also the SN stick looks good


Sorry yes bit off post 

Free bump for a great idea though


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I was born and bred in Romford lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Epoch said:


> :lol:Yep after Leah Betts, Raquels became Europa but nobodys mum would let them go so it was always really empty and Pzazz became Base and then shut
> 
> Me ma and pa still live d'an souf so i a regular visitor


Grays definately isn't like it used to be, need to be fluent in multi languages, and it wasn't great originally.
Luckily I have no need or desire to venture that way.:thumb:

Sorry for going o/t.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Romford aint all that bad lads your just getting to old for it all 

Iv got some mates who live out that way and go there quite often its not great but its no worse than any where else with a bit of night life these days.


----------

